# Current Scandals in Bush Administration



## Decker (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello everyone. I???m dropping a thread here just to update you on the current scandals in the Bush Administration.

1. Bush is funding Al Qaeda. ???The U.S. has been ???pumping money, a great deal of money, *without congressional authority, without any congressional oversight???* for covert operations in the Middle East where it wants to ???stop the Shiite spread or the Shiite influence.??? Hersh says these funds have ended up in the hands of ???three Sunni jihadist groups??? who are ???connected to al Qaeda??? but ???want to take on Hezbollah.??? http://thinkprogress.org/2007/02/25/hersh-qaeda

2. Walter Reed Hospital, the crown jewel of US military hospitals for rehabbing wounded soldiers back from Iraq, has become a substandard shithole thirdworld clinic under the Bush Administration. "But problems at Walter Reed are just the tip of the iceberg. When these same veterans leave Walter Reed and return to their local clinics and hospitals, they will be entering the chronically underfunded and understaffed Veterans Affairs system -- where these very same veterans will again face the long wait times, aging facilities, and inadequate staffing???.Tell me that doesn't impact the morale of our people on the front lines." http://www.military.com/opinion/0,15202,126557,00.html?wh=news

3. Bush is cutting funding for Veterans??? Health Care at the same time he claims to support the troops. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17117430/???Either the administration is willingly proposing massive cuts in VA health care,??? said Rep. Chet Edwards of Texas, chairman of the panel overseeing the VA???s budget. ???Or its promise of a balanced budget by 2012 is based on completely unrealistic assumptions.???

The evil this administration does is amazing; All in the name of privatization, crony capitalism, and malevolent incompetence.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2007)

Your political workout is admirable, even if it's in the wrong forum.

I, however, would never do such a thing.

...

*cough*


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

I thought this was a funny name for a journal. 

I was waiting to see some crazy parallel or connection.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)

In other news, Decker's 1 RP max on flat bench is like 450 LB's.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> In other news, Decker's 1 RP max on flat bench is like 450 LB's.



Only when angered by something Bush did.


----------



## Decker (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh the ignominy.  This is what happens when I try to multi task. 

Well, here it goes.

FBP 135 x 10 x 2
      225 x 10 x 2


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2007)

FBP?
..................


----------



## Decker (Mar 6, 2007)

After about 4 months of doing almost no lifting and diet, I start again.

I'm going to run with this journal

FBP 135 x 10 x 2
225 x 10 x 2
295 x 6
295 x 8
315 x 2

That's alot better than I thought I could do. But I feel it today.

Hammer Curl
55 x 8 x 2
60 x 8

I pushed myself but I have a ways to go.

FBP = Flat bench press.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice.  It's about damn time!

You haven't worked out for 4 months and your bench still destroys my own.


----------



## Decker (Mar 6, 2007)

When I quit lifting those months ago I was 222 @ 6" (I thought I was taller but the doctor told me differently at my last exam). Last week I took some before photos which I will likely post. 

My old w/o was:
DBP 135 x 10 x 2
225 x 10
295 x 10
340 x 5
375 x 2
IBP
245 x 8
255 x ?
CGBP (ez curl narrow grip) I forgot
Hammers
60 x 8
65 x 8 
70 x 6
___
Leg day
squats
245 x 20x 2
Bent over row
135 x 10
155 x 8-10
165 x 8
Cable Pull downs wide grip (I forgot)

I will probably do a schedule similar to this only with sumo deadlifts added.

I plan to w/o 4x week with cardio 1-2x/week


----------



## Decker (Mar 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice. It's about damn time!
> 
> You haven't worked out for 4 months and your bench still destroys my own.


I've been doing this on and off for almost 25 years and you just started.  

I follow your journal, and your success has really inspired me to get back on the horse and give it a go.  Especially re diet and cardio. 

So I thank you for that.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2007)

Decker said:


> I've been doing this on and off for almost 25 years and you just started.
> 
> I follow your journal, and your success has really inspired me to get back on the horse and give it a go.  Especially re diet and cardio.
> 
> So I thank you for that.



You know, if you'd actually answer the phone when I call, you'd get even more encouragement. 

What are you plans for back work?


----------



## Decker (Mar 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You know, if you'd actually answer the phone when I call, you'd get even more encouragement.
> 
> What are you plans for back work?


I know and I do apologize for that.  Work has been busy and I honestly have not been able to do much else.  I got messages and emails backing up so I still have to catch up.  March 15th is my liberation day target.

For backwork, I want to do sumo deadlifts and yates style rowing.  I had a bad episode with bentover rowing and I probably won't do that exercise again.

I'm still fleshing out the details.  Usually I figure out what I'm going to do when I go downstairs to lift.

I'm always open to suggestions.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2007)

Decker said:


> March 15th is my liberation day target.



GWB can help you with this.  



Decker said:


> For backwork, I want to do sumo deadlifts and yates style rowing.  I had a bad episode with bentover rowing and I probably won't do that exercise again.
> 
> I'm still fleshing out the details.  Usually I figure out what I'm going to do when I go downstairs to lift.
> 
> I'm always open to suggestions.



You should try the pull-up device that I purchased.  It's not expensive, it doesn't damage the door, and easily supports my 225 body weight.  You could also buy a t-handle that slips over your Olympic barbell so that you can do rows.  The pull-up device retails for about $65 and the T-handle retails for about $50 (I think; it's been a while).


----------



## Decker (Mar 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> GWB can help you with this.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try the pull-up device that I purchased. It's not expensive, it doesn't damage the door, and easily supports my 225 body weight. You could also buy a t-handle that slips over your Olympic barbell so that you can do rows. The pull-up device retails for about $65 and the T-handle retails for about $50 (I think; it's been a while).


Yes, I remember we did discuss this. 

I might rig something up on my house's I-beam for pullups and if it's a go, I'll get something more sophisticated.


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 6, 2007)

Libby  GUILTY!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2007)

Do you ever do legs or back?


----------



## Decker (Mar 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Do you ever do legs or back?


I used to work legs only 2x a week--squats  245 x 20 x 2.  I will continue to do squats but I will add deadlifts again too.

For my back I used to do bentover rows and widegripped cable pull downs.  Now I'm going to go with Yates rows and pull ups.

I try to keep the number of exercises down to 4-6 per w/o but I w/o 4x/week.


----------



## Decker (Mar 6, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Libby GUILTY!


I'm very happy about this.  The president said that he'd fire the leaker.  It turns out that Bush declassified Plame's identity so that the leak could happen.  Now we guys like Libby tripping all over themselves to lie about what had happened.

It's funny, Plame was a wmd expert re Iran.  Now she's defunct and Bush is feeding the US more nonsense about immanent threat posed by Iraq.  I mean Iran.  Iran is shia.  The 'insurgents' are sunni.  The two are mortal enemies.  Why would Iran supply bombs to its enemies?


----------



## largepkg (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't like it when IM's very own Ann Coulter and James Carville have a secret relation we were not aware of.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 6, 2007)

Decker said:


> I'm very happy about this.  The president said that he'd fire the leaker.  It turns out that Bush declassified Plame's identity so that the leak could happen.  Now we guys like Libby tripping all over themselves to lie about what had happened.
> 
> It's funny, Plame was a wmd expert re Iran.  Now she's defunct and Bush is feeding the US more nonsense about immanent threat posed by Iraq.  I mean Iran.  Iran is shia.  The 'insurgents' are sunni.  The two are mortal enemies.  Why would Iran supply bombs to its enemies?




The point of US diplomacy in that region has always been to keep Iraq and Iran at war.  For a short while the two began to work together against us, but are now back even harder at each other.  If we replace our troops blowing shit up with the two main  Islamic factions blowing shit up then that main goal is achieved.

It's interesting though that shortly after Plame denied the existence of WMD's in Iraq ... she was outted.


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 6, 2007)

when did they work together


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 6, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> when did they work together


Before the Iraqi "election" there were areas in Iraq where Shia and Sunni were working together against US forces.  They still do here in the US ... check out ISNA.


----------



## Decker (Mar 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> The point of US diplomacy in that region has always been to keep Iraq and Iran at war. For a short while the two began to work together against us, but are now back even harder at each other. If we replace our troops blowing shit up with the two main Islamic factions blowing shit up then that main goal is achieved.
> 
> It's interesting though that shortly after Plame denied the existence of WMD's in Iraq ... she was outted.


I understand that factions of the two sides have worked in unison against the US in some situations. The Bush adm. allegation is that the political leaders of Iran are authorizing the support to the Sunnis. That would be like Lincoln arming the southern forces. All analogies break down but this one's fairly accurate.

Bush declassified Plame's NOC status so that her identity could be leaked all legal like. The only problem is, is that some people view the outing of a WMD agent specializing in Iranian WMDs for political purposes (discrediting Joe Wilson) during a time of war where WMDs hold center stage is somewhat treasonous.

The Reagan/Bush administration did exactly that--they played Iran off of Iraq--supporting both sides--the Iran/Iraq war and the Iran Contra Affair are good examples of that.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 6, 2007)

Decker said:


> I understand that factions of the two sides have worked in unison against the US in some situations. The Bush adm. allegation is that the political leaders of Iran are authorizing the support to the Sunnis. That would be like Lincoln arming the southern forces. All analogies break down but this one's fairly accurate.
> 
> Bush declassified Plame's NOC status so that her identity could be leaked all legal like. The only problem is, is that some people view the outing of a WMD agent specializing in Iranian WMDs for political purposes (discrediting Joe Wilson) during a time of war where WMDs hold center stage is somewhat treasonous.
> 
> The Reagan/Bush administration did exactly that--they played Iran off of Iraq--supporting both sides--the Iran/Iraq war and the Iran Contra Affair are good examples of that.



The potential for criminal actions by a president has been raised to an all new level by this administration.   Bush has gotten away with soooooo much now, what can another administration do to top his actions?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2007)

Just wait a few years, you'll find out.


----------



## Decker (Mar 8, 2007)

Last night I did Sumo Deadlifts: 135# x 20 x 2

I am somewhat hesitant to go full speed until I'm comfortable with how my lower back holds up. On 1/1/07 I tried tostart the new year out by restarting my w/o program and I injured my back. I walked around like Groucho Marx/Quasimodo for about a week. So I'm slowly acclimating myself back to heavy duty lifting.

Today, my ass and hammies feel like sculpted steel.  Yet I walk like I have a pantsfull.  The soreness was missed.

My weight and height have stayed constant, but you never know.


----------

